# IOB Bitch



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

Two years ago (how time flies when your having fun) I picked up AoBR. After a few half-hearted attempts, Anfo found _Heresy_ and since then we've hammered down the rules and are scraping together armies with the help of everyone here.

But my daughter decides, she doesn't like the sci-fi. She wants to play fantasy. ::sigh::

Where I hadn't played 40k in my youth, I did play Warhammer Fantasy RPG, and we bought Warhammer to try. I don't remember the version - it came with Empire vs. Lizardmen. We picked up the Magic Rules box and started several armies before old age and responsibility handicapped our table-top aspirations. All that aside, when my daughter said she wanted to try Fantasy instead of 40k, as an over indulgent father I picked up IOB for Christmas. 

Then = :santa:
Now = :ireful2:

AoBR gave simplified stats. Detailed a simple battlefield. Put the charts in a simple and easy to read format and place in the 'Read This First' Booklet. Gave a rudimentary move and shoot set of rules. What did I get in the RTFB in IOB? Great pictures. Great background. Wonderful story. NO INFORMATION ON THE FRIGGIN' ARMIES!!!

Oh, yes. AoBR said the marines had grenades, but no rules were supplied for how they were used until you left off playing the RTFB!!! We spent 4 hours attempting to thumb through the rules book and piece together the battle...for which we made-up what the poor Scaven had in the way of their two artillery. :headbutt: And then...Who or what is this engineer/warlock. Or this elven wizard/mage-thingy. Where do they go? Do they go into a formation? Or run around and get shot? Inquiring minds want to know.

ESPECIALLY after 4 hours of trying to figure out how the models go together! Anfo gave off trying to build his blood letters and the two of us knocked them out in about 2 hours, but the first two? My wife and daughter were stymied. AoBR? It took longer for the deffkoptors to dry than it took to put everything else together. My old experience with Warhammer Fantasy was much like AoBR...open the box, plug arms on the infantry and attack! :yahoo:

Thank heaven I had the presence of mind to purchase the High Elf codex, cuz without it, I think I would have lost my daughter the first time out of the box. She's already scheming on sending dragons to eat all of Anfo's army.

I know I should have remembered that Fantasy is a far more involved set of rules compared to 40k, but I really expected a trimmed down rules version in the RTFB, along with a simple description of what the skaven artillery did! Not two armies in a box with a set of rules that needed to wait till army codecies were purchased before an actual battle was played. :angry:


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

read the rulebook.......I cant stress this enough that new players cant just read the read it first, you also have to read the rules, and the respectable army lists.
oh and about the building, this is a very simplified version of it, its really easy to put these guys together compaired to a regular kit of say........skaven clan rats, for these clan rats all you have to do is put on one arm, for the normal clan rats you have to put on both arms, a head and I beleive the tail.
and just a minor gripe, the books arent called codexes, there called army books, thats just for 40K there called Codexes.

remember, you are posting this on a Warhammer fansite, so I wont be the only one to point out the obvious lol.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

@ Treesnifer - the assembly instructions for the IoB models are on the side of the box. The reference section at the end of the book has simplified stats for all the armies troops [and basic artillery / flame rules can be used for the weapons teams]. Basically, there's enough in the box to get started - but picking up the respective army books is a must for a "proper game"...

and, @ Flindo - the current generation clanrats are remarkably similar to the IoB ones. Only differences are that the weapons arms are on a ball joint, and the shields need to be glued on. Just for reference :grin:


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> @ Flindo - the current generation clanrats are remarkably similar to the IoB ones. Only differences are that the weapons arms are on a ball joint, and the shields need to be glued on. Just for reference :grin:


well I just sarted my skaven army yesterday so


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Good man! They're great fun to paint, and even more fun to play!


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

LOL!! I stand corrected. Army Books it is.

As for the skaven things, that's what we did. I was simply, and foolishly, thinking that for the basic box, there would be a dumbed down ruleset for that first game.

Of course, my wife is chomping at the bit for her Doomwheel (we keep rats as pets), and our daughter was quite happy bringing a draw to her first battle after surviving several comet spell attacks, one of which took out her general with a lucky 12 Str 5 hits roll. Next step - bring home the skaven army book.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The BASIC rulesets for IoB minis are on GW website

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...0002&categoryId=500004&section=&aId=12600019a

But the standard rules are all in the rule book. The old editions used to include dumb down rules but theres alot of problems with trying to get people to use the real rules it better this way honest.

Just a quick thing skaven mortar is akin to a mini catapult, the warpfire thrower is a flame thrower. And characters can either be on their own or join units. The skaven engineer and elven mage are both wizards


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Barnster said:


> The skaven engineer and elven mage are both wizards


ahhh my good man, you are but only half correct, the Skaven engineer needs to be upgraded into a wizard, if you leave him alone he is just a really really cheap hero with a gun :biggrin:.

-Flindo


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

For the purpose of the IoB he is 

Plus I would always recommend upgrading them to level 1 to be warplightning batteries otherwise hes just a 2W clanrat :laugh:


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

Barnster said:


> The BASIC rulesets for IoB minis are on GW website
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...0002&categoryId=500004&section=&aId=12600019a
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

Excellent link! If we had this info on game night, it would have cut the game time in half! And would have kept the skaven from having Comet of Cassandora, which completely demoralized the elven army.

This info here is the heart of my bitch. Though I should have had the mind to check GW just to see if they had something there. I poured over the RTFB looking for this exact info as well as the rest of the box, and I'm wondering now if I was the lucky recipient of the defective box.

Awesome, Barnster. +rep


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Flindo said:


> ahhh my good man, you are but only half correct, the Skaven engineer needs to be upgraded into a wizard, if you leave him alone he is just a really really cheap hero with a gun :biggrin:.
> 
> -Flindo


Technically you need to upgrade him to have a gun, other wise he is a more expensive 2 wound clanrat.


----------

